# Frank Morris Card-Ebay Find



## anythingtwisty (Jul 2, 2009)

As I was searching eBay for new cubes, I came across this baseball card, and wondered if any of you had ever seen it before. http://cgi.ebay.com/2008-Allen-Ginter-Frank-Morris-349-SP-Rubiks-Cube_W0QQitemZ200275296817QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_SM_Sports_Cards?hash=item2ea1568231&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A15|66%3A2|39%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50
I find it cool!


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 2, 2009)

its not loading.

EDIT. Fixed the HTML. Holy Crap!!!! How did you find that???!!


----------



## andatude (Jul 2, 2009)

you got the website wrong.

its http://cgi.ebay.com/2008-Allen-Ginter-Frank-Morris-349-SP-Rubiks-Cube_W0QQitemZ200275296817QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_SM_Sports_Cards?hash=item2ea1568231&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A15|66%3A2|39%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50

I LOL'D


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jul 2, 2009)

It loads for me, and I wonder if it's just some weird coincidence that it's a guy named Frank Morris holding a 5x5.
EDIT: Did someone buy it? LOL.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 2, 2009)

Such a pity there was a "buy it now" option. I'm sure it would have bid way high if they hadn't done that. Big mistake on the seller's part!



anythingtwisty said:


> It loads for me, and I wonder if it's just some weird coincidence that it's a guy named Frank Morris holding a 5x5.


6x6x6. Don't you recognize your cubes? 

At the time it was made, Frank was probably the only one around able to pose with one of those.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jul 2, 2009)

I wonder who bought it.



Spoiler



<---


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jul 2, 2009)

Whoops, didn't look close enough. Anyway, I would think that there is no market for this card, except for people like us. I might try to get another one, since I have seen several auctions.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh, I poked around and I see there are bunches of them out there. I guess I was wrong. I wonder how many were made?

You can see the back on this one.


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 2, 2009)

LOL it says "Rubiks Cube Champion"


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 2, 2009)

Roux-er said:


> LOL it says "Rubiks Cube Champion"



did you really just say that? REALLY? I'm almost ready to ban you for just that.


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't know what Frank Morris looks like.. is that actually him? lol
That's pretty funny if it is


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jul 2, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> I don't know what Frank Morris looks like.. is that actually him? lol
> That's pretty funny if it is



Yes, it is actually him.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jul 2, 2009)

This is pretty much the best thing I've ever seen


----------



## Dene (Jul 3, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> I wonder who bought it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man you lucky son of a gun! I want!!!


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jul 3, 2009)

Roux-er said:


> LOL it says "Rubiks Cube Champion"



:O Man, I so hope you get flamed for that....

P.S. - The category it's under is Sports Cards


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 3, 2009)

If I have one in my pocket during a competition, will it decrease my solve times?


----------



## SparkZer00 (Jul 3, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> If I have one in my pocket during a competition, will it decrease my solve times?



A Dan Cohen one would decrease your times even more than a frank morris one


----------



## Dene (Jul 3, 2009)

SparkZer00 said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > If I have one in my pocket during a competition, will it decrease my solve times?
> ...



Blasphemy!!!


----------



## jacob15728 (Jul 3, 2009)

Roux-er said:


> LOL it says "Rubiks Cube Champion"



*flames* too short


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 3, 2009)

??? I think it is cool it says Rubiks cube champion.


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 3, 2009)

Roux-er said:


> ??? I think it is cool it says Rubiks cube champion.


They think you were implying he is not a champion


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 3, 2009)

oh no! He is one of my favorite cubers!!


----------



## jacob15728 (Jul 3, 2009)

I thought you meant LOL in a bad way. My bad.


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 3, 2009)

Im sorry. Please dont flame me.


----------



## imaghost (Jul 3, 2009)

I don't really get it... what is so special...

Just Ebay search Frank Morris 2008. You will get a bunch. 

This one is signed by Frank Morris himself. http://cgi.ebay.com/2008-ALLEN-GINT...0?hash=item562c21a1dd&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 3, 2009)

$190!!!!!!!!


----------



## pjk (Jul 3, 2009)

Are you kidding me, Topps produced a Frank Morris card?

Does anyone know anything about the production of that series?


----------



## mazei (Jul 4, 2009)

I think(judging from the link with the one that shows the back) they only made 25 of them(there is 16/25 if I'm not mistaken).


----------



## SkilfulPenguin (Jul 4, 2009)

theyre seems to be numbers like there were only X amount produced


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jul 4, 2009)

I think that the 16/25 on the back probably means that it is the 16th of the World Champions Series.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 4, 2009)

I found out about these quite a while ago. I haven't gotten one yet, but I probably should. It's part of a set of baseball cards involving champions of other sports or disciplines, intended to help bring other people into the hobby (of collecting baseball cards). As far as I know they're not being produced in limited quantities, so you should be able to get one for under $10, but there IS a limited print run of autographed ones, so you'd probably have to pay a lot more if you wanted one with Frank's autograph. Of course, you could just buy a normal one yourself and have him sign it, assuming you know him well enough ;-)


----------



## pjk (Jul 4, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I found out about these quite a while ago. I haven't gotten one yet, but I probably should. It's part of a set of baseball cards involving champions of other sports or disciplines, intended to help bring other people into the hobby (of collecting baseball cards). As far as I know they're not being produced in limited quantities, so you should be able to get one for under $10, but there IS a limited print run of autographed ones, so you'd probably have to pay a lot more if you wanted one with Frank's autograph. Of course, you could just buy a normal one yourself and have him sign it, assuming you know him well enough ;-)


Good info. I used to be (and still somewhat am) a huge sports card collector. Having Topps get cubing involved in their prints is a pretty big deal. I wonder if they will continue this series and print more of current world record holders.

Frank, if you read this, I'd be interested in hearing the process you went through and what you had to sign to make this happen. How many autos in total did you sign, and do you know the print run of the base cards?


----------



## Jason (Jul 4, 2009)

This is pretty old and might have been already shown on this forum, but it's pretty funny and has something to do with card collecting
http://forum.speedcubing.com.pl/viewtopic.php?t=1516


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 4, 2009)

Jason said:


> This is pretty old and might have been already shown on this forum, but it's pretty funny and has something to do with card collecting
> http://forum.speedcubing.com.pl/viewtopic.php?t=1516



I really want that Matyas Kuti card. Fallen speedcuber.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jul 16, 2009)

Well my card finally came. Quite awesome


----------



## robert326 (Aug 19, 2009)

Greetings everyone,
I just stumbled upon this discussion thread while researching the Frank Morris baseball card. I'm one of the moderators of The Bench, a sports card trading community run in a forum style very similar to your forum. Wanted to share some info on the Frank Morris cards Topps made last year (in case anyone is still interested).

The product is called Topps Allen and Ginter. Its design is inspired by the 1887 set by the same name, believed to be one of the very first "baseball card" sets made. The Allen and Ginter line has been produced since 2006 and is popular among set-builders, because of the challenge in finding the "short-printed" cards in the set (the last 50 cards of the 2008 set, which included the Frank Morris card, were produced in lesser quantities than other cards). The selection of cards includes mostly baseball players, but also historical figures, Olympic athletes and certain pop culture figures. As you've seen, there are also autographed versions of some cards, as well as relic versions (i.e. Topps purchases some item worn or used by the person, cuts it up into pieces and embeds these pieces into cards).

Here are the various Frank Morris cards produced in the 2008 Topps Allen and Ginter product (info from Beckett, considered the most authoritative sports card price guide):
2008 Topps Allen and Ginter #349 Frank Morris SP (the same card Patrick Jameson scanned for us to see)
2008 Topps Allen and Ginter Autographs #FM Frank Morris A/190 * (Stated Print Run 190)
2008 Topps Allen and Ginter Autographs Red Ink #FM Frank Morris RIP (serial-numbered to 10)
2008 Topps Allen and Ginter Mini #349 Frank Morris (a mini version of the regular card)
2008 Topps Allen and Ginter Mini A and G Back #349 Frank Morris (a mini version of the regular card, with an Allen & Ginter ad on the back--rarer than the mini)
2008 Topps Allen and Ginter Mini Bazooka #349 Frank Morris (serial-numbered to 25 with a Bazooka ad on back)
2008 Topps Allen and Ginter Mini Black #349 Frank Morris (similar to the other minis but with a black border)
2008 Topps Allen and Ginter Mini Framed Cloth #349 Frank Morris (actually printed on cloth and encased in a plastic "frame" like the autograph card; serial-numbered to 10)
2008 Topps Allen and Ginter Mini No Card Number #349 Frank Morris (a mini version with no card number, stated Print Run of 50)
2008 Topps Allen and Ginter Mini Wood #349 Frank Morris (a mini version printed on wood, serial-numbered 1/1)
2008 Topps Allen and Ginter Relics #FM Frank Morris A/250 * (this is the relic version, as I mentioned above...contains a piece of item worn by Frank, probably a shirt or something like that; Stated Print Run of 250)

There are also printing plates that were put into packs--these are the actual plates used to make the card. They come in 4 colors: Black, Cyan, Magenta and Yellow. Each is serial-numbered 1/1 by Topps.

It's been neat reading your posts about Frank's relative fame in the speedsolving community. For a sports card guy like me, it helps appreciate the cards a little more. I'd imagine a number of my fellow collectors have seen a Frank Morris card and put it into a shoebox, not knowing who he is. I'll be sure to enlighten them now. 

All my best.

Robert


----------

